# Looking for a song..



## tommylu (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there,I was hoping maybe someone can help me find a song i heard in a movie a few years ago.The movie is directed by Alejandro Agresti (The Lake House ) its called "Boda Secreta" also known as "Wedding Secret" or "Secret Wedding" in the movie they make reference to the song by Erik Satie but i cannot remember what its called.The movie is no longer available so its a bit hard to try and find out what the song is called.So if anyone has seen it or knows where i can find out more pls let me know.
Many Thanks.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's not Gymnopedie is it? It's his most famous piece.


----------



## tommylu (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi there,Thanks for your response but its not Gymnopedie,unless the MP3 i have is not complete or something 
Will keep looking,Thanks again.


----------



## john_ryder (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm looking for this piece too. I have Secret wedding on dvd but it doesn't mention the name of the piece in the credits. If there's a Satie expert I could rip the audio from it.


----------



## tommylu (Sep 7, 2006)

*I Found It !*

HI there ! Not sure if the title is right BUT i found the song and its called After the Rain.
As I said,not sure if the title is right or if indeed it is Satie but i love it !


----------



## john_ryder (Jan 29, 2008)

*Piece by Satie*

I found the piece and it is by Satie. It's called:
Pièces froides - Danses de travers Nr. 2
http://www.7digital.com/artists/johannes-cernota/plays-erik-satie/


----------

